# Few Questions - Low screeching noise/Sleep?



## Mooza (Jan 23, 2012)

So it's been 3 days since I've had Neo and he's adapted VERY well. He was hand-fed starting mid-November by a breeder, she had a whole room full of various birds, it was quite a sight.

Anyways when he's on my shoulder (he loves sitting on shoulders) he makes a low screeching noise...this isn't his normal noise as when he's inside the cage he goes wild wanting to go out, this is a low sort of affectionate noise. What does this signify?

Also how do tiels sleep? He had his head behind himself and buried in his wings for a period of time while on my shoulder so I thought he was sleeping.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Does the low screeching noise sound like he is rubbing his beak together? Almost like muttering? If so, this is a sign of contentment.  And yes, Tiels can sleep in many different positions, but the head turned around and buried is a very normal position. My birds will also do a squawk.. short but lower than what they do for attention to. They'll do this on my shoulder and it's almost like they want to tell me not to move or something. Leave me alone.. I'm comfortable!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, when my cockatiel is on my shoulder and tucking her head behind her wing, if it gets noisy she'll perk back up and do a little chirp as if she's saying "hey, I'm trying to sleep here!" Then she'll get right back to being comfortable again. What a princess she is...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The poster also has another thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27675


----------



## Mooza (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes this is the noise.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FanXq3phBT0


----------

